# Hawaiian Karate Dojos



## Makalakumu (Jul 17, 2007)

I have two very good friends who live in Hawaii and their son is interested in Karate.  Thus far, they have tried to get him into TKD but he wasn't into that because, in his words, "it didn't seem like real karate."

Which is true.  

And when they spoke to me a few weeks ago on their annual visit to Minnesota, I told them so.  I also told them that they should be able to find a top notch karate dojo with a very strong lineage in Hawaii.  In fact, they probably had more chance of finding top notch instruction in Hawaii then I could in MN.  

So, could anyone suggest a karate dojo in Hawaii that would be top notch if you know one?  Also, please don't limit this discussion to just Karate.  There are so many other Martial Arts that were pretty much introduced to the US through Hawaii that it would be a shame to overlook those.

BTW - My friends live right outside of Honolulu.  I get really jealous come around January.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 17, 2007)

I will ask around.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 17, 2007)

Here are some sources for your friend:
You have Zenko Irei in Mililani, Kevin Funakoshi in Waihiawa, Harry Tagomori teaches at 
the Japanese Cultural center in Honolulu. Lots of Goju ryu guys in Aiea and Pearl City. If 
he is interested in Judo, Gil Watanabe teaches in Pearl City at the elementary school out 
there. In Hawaii Kai there is some great Kendo classes as well.

Jann Aki is in Kaneohe..Teaches Goju-Ryu

I hope that helps.


----------



## chinto (Jul 18, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> I have two very good friends who live in Hawaii and their son is interested in Karate. Thus far, they have tried to get him into TKD but he wasn't into that because, in his words, "it didn't seem like real karate."
> 
> Which is true.
> 
> ...


 

no sorry I dont. but I would be surprised if you could not find a good dojo and instructor in Hawaii.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 18, 2007)

Chuzo Kotaka and his International karate federation  has Shito ryu schools all over the Hawaiin islands.  They do both sport and practical karate do. They have two WKF world champions on their teaching staff. 
Other than that there are also kenpo/kempo karate schools all over the lslands as well. You will find high level of instruction in just about any style of karate on the Hawaiin islands.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 18, 2007)

One more thing, other that going to Japan or Okinawa or Korea directly, Hawaii is considered one of the best places for martial arts instruction.  And some of the finest karate instructors in history have taught there and left students there.


----------



## Martin h (Jul 18, 2007)

Shihan Bobby lowe (8th dan), one of the most respected kyokushin practitioners in the world today is based in Honolulu. A living legend.
Although he dont teach every day anymore, leaving the daily running of his dojo to senior students.

Shihan Bobby Lowe
International Committee Chairman
Branch Chief 	
e-mail: lowee001@hawaii.rr.com

There are a couple of other kyokushin dojos on Hawaii aswell, but I dont know where.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for all of the info guys.  I'll put it together and pass it on in a letter.  Now, if you would please check out some of the places that I have been able to research and get back to me, that would be much appreciated.  

Here is the first one...

http://www.hawaiikaratedo.com/


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 18, 2007)

Here is a Kenpo school from a direct student of Emperado.  Does anyone know anything about this guy?

http://universalkempo.com/


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 18, 2007)

Here is a Shorin Ryu dojo of an apparently good lineage.  Any thoughts?

http://hikari.us/index1.html


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 18, 2007)

Here's a pretty good list of the Dojos on Oahu.  If you could train at one of these dojos, which one would you pick?  Why?

http://www.onzuka.com/oahu.html


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 18, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Here is a Shorin Ryu dojo of an apparently good lineage. Any thoughts?
> 
> http://hikari.us/index1.html


This organization has a very good reputation


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 18, 2007)

Do you think your friends would let us come out and stay with them to check the schools so that we can recommend a good one? Just a thought lol! I've heard too that there are very good martial artists in Hawaii.One of my favourite actors/martial artist is John Dacascos, I believe his father taught/teaches there.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 18, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Do you think your friends would let us come out and stay with them to check the schools so that we can recommend a good one? Just a thought lol! I've heard too that there are very good martial artists in Hawaii.One of my favourite actors/martial artist is John Dacascos, I believe his father taught/teaches there.


 
Oh believe me, Tez, I'm thinking about planning a little exploratory committee.  Just don't know how much training I'll get in between beaches and sushi.


----------



## Ray B (Jul 18, 2007)

You can contact Mr. Goodin at his website: www.seinenkai.com
He is very active in the preservation of Karate, especially that which
traveled through Hawaii. He is a Matsubayashi-ryu Sensei and has
many contacts.

Good luck!

Edit: Just saw the Hikari link. Sorry to repeat post.


----------



## chinto (Jul 18, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Here is a Shorin Ryu dojo of an apparently good lineage. Any thoughts?
> 
> http://hikari.us/index1.html


 

sounds like its basicly matsumura seito. a good solid system. I trained in that for a while long ago.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 19, 2007)

That dojo is from the Matsubayashi Shorin ryu lineage. Master Shinzato was a student of Shinyei Kyan and Shoshin Nagamine, if memory serves me right.


----------



## searcher (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't train there or in this style, but I have nothing but respect for what Mr. Iverson built.   And I am sure it will continue on.

Hawaiian Kajukenbo Association
Mililani Recreational Center V
95-1011 Ainamakua Drive
Mililani, HI 96789-5389

Main:   (808) 626-2807
Cell:    (808) 222-3860 (for emergency)
Email:  iverseng001@hawaii.rr.com
Web:   www.hawaiiankajukenbo.com


----------



## chinto (Jul 23, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> That dojo is from the Matsubayashi Shorin ryu lineage. Master Shinzato was a student of Shinyei Kyan and Shoshin Nagamine, if memory serves me right.


 

OK I was going by the fact he mentioned hanshi sokan first and then nagamine after. so I thought he had more time from sokan then under shoshin Nagamine.  either way those two are very very good instructors.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 23, 2007)

He would mention Soken Hohan Hanshi first. Soken was Nagamine's senior in karate and shinzato's first influence. Nice catch.


----------



## chinto (Jul 23, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> He would mention Soken Hohan Hanshi first. Soken was Nagamine's senior in karate and shinzato's first influence. Nice catch.


 

thanks... I am also betting for what it is worth that he studied first with Soken, so his fundimentals are provably very heavy in seito influince.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 24, 2007)

There are video's of Shinzato performing kata on youtube via Okinawa tv. His seem to be a combination of both. His naihanchi is definetely Matsubayashi ryu.


----------



## chinto (Jul 25, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> There are video's of Shinzato performing kata on youtube via Okinawa tv. His seem to be a combination of both. His naihanchi is definetely Matsubayashi ryu.


cool.. then it has a lot of Tamari-Te influince.. or should.
I'm a Shobayashi Shorin Ryu student. we have a lot of Tamari Te Influince.  but I would have to see the vidio of them to know how similer it is to what i learned as a seito student and as a shobayshi student.


----------



## chinto (Jul 25, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> There are video's of Shinzato performing kata on youtube via Okinawa tv. His seem to be a combination of both. His naihanchi is definetely Matsubayashi ryu.


 
I found one of him or one of his students doing pinan shodan. very similer to what we do. but, some of his other stuff looks very seito to me. the had one that was "matsumura no passia" that is defenently what seito tought as I remember. It is diferent then what our passia looks like. Our Passai is from the tamari te linege from Kyan.


----------



## chinto (Jul 25, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> There are video's of Shinzato performing kata on youtube via Okinawa tv. His seem to be a combination of both. His naihanchi is definetely Matsubayashi ryu.


 

the matsubayashi ryu chinto is very similer to ours.. but the seito is not.


----------



## WOODY_1003 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi everyone! I am looking for Goju-Ryu schools on the Island of Oahu.  Does anyone have contact information to any of these dojos.  Any information would be helpful.

Thank you,
Woody


----------



## chinto (Jul 28, 2007)

WOODY_1003 said:


> Hi everyone! I am looking for Goju-Ryu schools on the Island of Oahu. Does anyone have contact information to any of these dojos. Any information would be helpful.
> 
> Thank you,
> Woody


 

I'm sorry I dont. but have a friend who grew up on the island.. will ask him if he knows of any.


----------

